# [SOLVED] hp pavilion dv2000 screen problems supposely easy fix need help Please



## rexdale49 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hey I just started having these screen problems first one I had black screen on start up just seen hp nd it shut off wass able to fix it but 1 week later screen just turned off unno if it just turned off but it did was hot but when I start it up now I see the backlight but that's it shined a light can't see nothing when I press enter I here it all work here windows starting up screen flickers like it about to work but back to backlight. I. Do have vista on it I hear that hp can find out if there not genuine nd do this I called hp support there like we can fix it over the phone for 69 DOLLARS wth u know so can anyone please help me would be a great deal I do know its not my video card cause I here everythink nd it boots up just no screen just a light like back light


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: hp pavilion dv2000 screen problems supposely easy fix need help Please*

Hi and welcome to TSF what do you mean if it is not genuine,if all you see is the backlight then it could be the inverter


----------



## rexdale49 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: hp pavilion dv2000 screen problems supposely easy fix need help Please*

That's an inveter lol I called hp they said they can fix it over the phone for 69 99 nd I heard if ur running a bootleg copy of vista after awhile they find out nd they can make ur screen go black nd have these problems but the screen flicks like its about to switch on but noppe dosent tryed alll the tricks like restarting it press f10 11 f8 even took the baettery out nd heldthe power button for 1 minute no luck I know its fix abale hp told me over the phone just can't find it nd I don't wanan pay lool


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

*Re: hp pavilion dv2000 screen problems supposely easy fix need help Please*

Hello rexdale49,

Are you running a bootleg Windows?


----------



## rexdale49 (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: hp pavilion dv2000 screen problems supposely easy fix need help Please*

Got 3 words for u. I LOVE YOU lol so after u told me about the inverter some think I check it up on youtube nd toook this baby alll part nd found it a little disconnected pluged it it nd BOOM works thank u soo much


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: hp pavilion dv2000 screen problems supposely easy fix need help Please*

Glad you have it working and if you have illegal software please get a legal version as we cannot help with issues involving illegal software


----------

